# Did I mess up my tractor?



## RandyH (Jul 24, 2004)

I've got a 1500 and I was bush hogging yesterday when the tractor quit. I looked and the coolant drain hose had sprung a leak and the yellow light was on. I let the tractor cool and put water in the radiator. It seemed to crank ok and I was able to drive it to where I could work on it. The yellow light came on when I cranked it and stayed on. I'm hoping I didn't ruin the engine. 

Looks like I'll have to pull the radiator to replace this hose. Anyone else ever replaced this hose. It's the small line that deadhead into some gizmos at the frame.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Randy. Sorry to hear about the run of problems you are having. 

You definitely did not do the engine any good, it is tough to say what may have happened without doing a pressure leakage test on the cooling system . 

It is not unusual for a head gasket to blow or a warped/cracked cylinder head to result under circumstances where the engine is severely over heated.

Did the engine just get hot and stall or did it stall because the bush hog got loaded down? You may have lucked out and no serious damage occured. 

I think at this point the best option would be to repair/replace the hose and coolant as well as oil and filter. Try operating the tractor and pay close attention to over heating and once the engine has fully warmed up and run for at least 10 to 20 minutes; shut the engine down and check the oil for coolant contamination as well as the radiator for oil contamination. 

These both are sure signs of a blown head gasket and or cracked cylinder head. 

If all looks good, continue to periodically check the oil and coolant for contamination for the next 20 or 30 engine hours and drive on. 

If you do find evidence of and verify a problem, very likely you will have to at least replace the head gasket and have the cylinder head checked for warpage or cracks. 

Once the engine is opened up, you should check the cylinder walls and pistons for scoring. 

If you do find evidence of this, a rebuild of the engine would be in order. 

Bottom line is..........if she continues to runs without problems.........don't fix what ain't broke.  Good luck with it and let us know how things pan out.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Randy and Welcome to TF.

The 2TR15 engines are tough! And as TF Admin has suggested if there is no water in the crankcase oil...or oil in the radiator, (Or Exhaust Bubbles in the Radiator during cold start up), chances are very good that all you've damaged is the temp sender, which will permanently ground out causing the dash lamp to stay lit.

The frame coolant valve (Gizmo) drains the coolant from the block and the radiator (entire system). When your hose cracked/broke it simply bypassed the valve 'Open' control and drained the system while you were operating the tractor. 

I would follow Randy's suggestions concerning the oil, filter and coolant change...I would also change ALL the hoses as they are now brittle, not just from age but the heat from the engine boil over.

Hopefully, you'll be OK and nothing more will be required to climb back in the seat.

Mark


----------



## RandyH (Jul 24, 2004)

I think the engine stalled. I wasn't cutting anything at the time. 

Ok, I got the hose off without having to remove the radiator. I checked the dipstick, the oil on it looked good.

I'll post what I find out.

Thanks for the advice.

Randy


----------

